# Windows Task Manager Cleanup



## Casheti (Jul 15, 2006)

Could somebody please tell me how unhealthy this taskmanager screenshot is, and what needs to be taken out?

http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/9117/taskmgrow9.jpg


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 15, 2006)

turn off your msn and your ad ware neither need to be running all the time and from my experience msn messenger if on slows my setup down a bit


----------



## Casheti (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah, slows me down to, but I only have it on because otherwise I forget to sign in


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 15, 2006)

DWAH thats ALOT of services! Im running 35-40 and I think thats too many as for what needs to be taken out it all depends. I would recommned going to Sysinternals and download Process Explorer. It will show you what all those services are connected to and you can decide whats necessary from there


----------



## Casheti (Jul 15, 2006)

K, thanks everyone.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 15, 2006)

your that popular that you need to be on messenger while you are gaming?
just kiddin ...other than those two i'd say you are on the right track


----------



## Casheti (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol. I'm always signed into everything when I game.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 15, 2006)

you should look into getting a online room to talk to all ur friends while gaming .   like teamspeak .....when we run it there is no effect and the sound is crystal clear


----------



## Casheti (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah, my clan has teamspeak, but my soundcard is messed up. If i try and talk while somebody else does, there voice plays back to them 10 times louder, and they get REALLY pissed off. Ive got banned from teamspeak a few times for it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 15, 2006)

are you using headphones


----------



## Casheti (Jul 15, 2006)

Hell yeah

Pump up the music and nobody can hear apart from me.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 15, 2006)

a guy in my room has same issue with usb headset   it was way too sensitive and we would get the echo travling through the boom for the mic    we turned him way back and its worked fine since and you should get some1 in the room to fix it with you


----------



## Casheti (Jul 15, 2006)

Everyone I know has tried giving me remote assistance, and they can't fix it.

And when I reinstall new drivers for it, it doesn't reset any sound settings.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 15, 2006)

hmmmmmmm.....sorry man out of ideas good luck with your gaming tho


----------



## Casheti (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## gR3iF (Jul 15, 2006)

this is normal:






without tpu capture and firefox and daemon tools+ sound man is my audio driver


----------



## Chewy (Jul 15, 2006)

heres one way that ea tech support told me.

1. click on User Name to organize the processes.
2. dont close any LOCAL SERVICE, NETWORKSERVICE or SYSTEM proceses.
3. close all of your USERNAME PROCESSES except taskmgr.exe, EXPLORER.EXE, and ofcourse if your using Catalyst Control Center dont close ATI2evxx.exe, I dont know if nivia or other video cards have a 2d /3d auto-setting process, but it gives you auto overdrive for 3d applications.


----------



## gR3iF (Jul 15, 2006)

lol@

explorer.exe is a must the ati drivers ..........



many people doesnt know anything about it -.-


maybe do it this way:














and decide here what you need and what is useless


----------



## Chewy (Jul 15, 2006)

Cool way to do it. So explorer.exe is not a must I take it?


----------



## gR3iF (Jul 15, 2006)

end it and u will see that your desktop is away^^

then u have to restart or restart the progress your should be around 30 tasks after your cleanup


----------



## Chewy (Jul 15, 2006)

would closing CCC take away my CCC settings?


----------

